# angry and aggressive 1 year old



## colleengun (Mar 27, 2008)

I am in need of advise concerning my 1 year old daughter. She has always been very active and high energy, but as she gets older it is getting out of control. She intentionally hurts her sister(4.5 yrs) and is hitting pinching and pulling hair in anger as well as frustration. She screams all the time and is rarely a happy child. I can;t count the number of times I have searched the words "unhappy baby" in the past year. The only thing that keeps her mildly satisfied is if I were to carry her and have her on me all hours of the day. This is how it has been for the past 13 months and our entire family is suffering for it. She is so young and so angry that I can't figure out how to deal with her aggression. I have been removing her and sitting her on a chair away from the situation but I don't feel that is a realistic solution. She is incredibly stubborn and will go right back to hurting her sister as soon as she is able. We co-sleep, babywear, and do everything in our power to have a safe and nurturing home environment but it feels useless. I guess this question is two fold but I need a way to handle her misbehavior. Thanks.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow, are you me? Seriously, down to the pinching and pulling hair on the 4 year old sister. I don't know. I honestly think that with SOME kids, the inability to talk and communicate exactly what they want is so incredibly frustrating that they can not control themselves. We just keep reiterating "soft touch" and "gentle hands" and giving big sister some baby free space. Sometimes I will put the babe in her high chair and let her finger paint with yogurt to give big sister some 'safe' mommy time. Hopefully someone will come by with some good advice for us!


----------

